# Tarp/Plastic Sheeting HELP!



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok so for our community centers haunt we normally buy the typical black tarp/plastic sheeting you can buy in rolls at Wal-mart and some clear tarp sometimes. Well every year I recreate The Jackal (Thir13en Ghosts) but this year I dont wanna do clear I wanna go for a much more realistic hospital touch by using white tarp. Does anyone know where I can buy white tarp for about the same or less then the stuff you get at Wal-Mart? By the way I've noticed that although Wal-Mart refers to it as tarp, online sites label it as "plastic sheeting" I've looked pretty hard but can't come up with anything. I believe it is like 10x100 feet or so and about 4mil. Help me fellow haunters


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Check Ace Hardware. The one near me has lots of varieties of rolled plastic sheeting.


----------

